# FET April/May 2019



## Hopeful910 (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi Everyone, starting a new thread for all those who would be cycling for FET in April /May. Good luck to all of us


----------



## ThePhysiosWife (Feb 5, 2018)

Hello all,

Thought I'd kick things off!  

DH and I are undergoing our first FET - so far we have had once IVF cycle cancelled due to poor response and a slightly better second cycle where we banked 7 x Day 5 blasts. We transferred one Grade A back in January which ended in a chemical pregnancy.

I'm on a medicated cycle, i've been down-regging on Buserelin since the end of March, and my Oestradiol blood test last week came back nice and low so I've been on progynova and patches since Saturday. Endo thickness scan is on Good Friday, so keeping everything crossed that the meds are creating a nice comfy home in my uterus!! 

Having discussed with the consultant, we've decided to put two blasts back in this time. Mainly due to age (I'm 3 and the fact that we're in the fortunate position of have 6 blasts to choose from in the freezer. Also financial costs has factored into our decision making - we're just not in the position to transfer one single blast 6 times   

Anyway, I'm looking forward to hearing all of your stories, and sharing our journeys. I think you're all bloody marvellous for going through this.


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi Physio! I'm also on the other cycle board with you but thought I'd drop into the FET one too as people will be on similar protocols 

I'm waiting for AF to arrive to start my progynova and patches, normally I end up being on these for up to 3 weeks before my lining is the right thickness. It only ever just makes it to 7mm, so hopefully this time it will too.

I've lost count of all our cycles! First fresh cycle was BFN, we had two frozen, transferred 1 and BFP but had a MMC, then another FET but BFN. Second fresh cycle was last September, BFN but froze 5. Had a FET in January where we transferred 2 and had a BFP, but it ended up being ectopic so I had emergency surgery and my left tube removed. So upsetting as there was a heartbeat which is apparently quite rare.

Ready to go again now, we are also transferring 2 blasts, if this doesn't work we have 1 left. Really hoping that this is it for us, I don't know how many more cycles I can take. 

Got all my fingers crossed for you that your lining scan goes well on Good Friday! How are you feeling about it all? I used to feel excited about being in treatment, but at the moment I just feel a bit 'blah' about it all.

Hope to see some more people gradually start to pick up this board, I love seeing everyone's updates


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

I’ve just had the go ahead to start my next FET in May. It’ll probably be mid May depending when AF arrives. 
This will be my final transfer. I’ve had two full cycles and four failed transferred so far.
We will be putting both embryos back and hoping for the best. One is 5C+ and the other one is day 5 but lower quality so not holding out much hope for that one.
This time I will be having a natural FET and taking Clexane, Prednisolone and Cyclogest. I haven’t taken Clexane before so hoping this is the magic ingredient.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi all
Had my scan on Monday and lining thickness is ready. Booked in for tomorrow for FET at 1.30pm. I’m hoping those climate protesters don’t delay me getting to my appointment. 
Only having one 2d put back which will leave us with one remaining. I’m 44 but the egg collections are from 2015 when I was 41. Originally had 6 in the freezer. Had two put back April16 with a miscarriage at 6wks 4days. Another 2 put back July 16 with miscarriage and ectopic at 6wks 6days. We then had a break as a week after this my dad was diagnosed terminally ill and I couldn’t deal with it all. Spent many happy months helping look after my dad. He passed just over a year ago and now I’m ready to resume the process with the remaining embryos. 
My preferred consultant changed clinic in the meantime so I have transferred remaining embryos to where he is and I’m feeling more positive than I have done before. I prefer the new clinic and it’s ethos and am delighted that my consultant moved on to set up a new clinic. 
I wish everyone success with their transfers.


----------



## Bina K (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi ladies,

Can I join this thread?

Started my period on  4th April and commenced treatment by taking progynova 2mg, three times a day. Scan on day 9 (which was the following Friday 12th April) revealed lining was still thin and progynova was increased to 2 progynova , three times a day. Was called back on following tuesday (16th april) for scan and although it had gone up it was only 7.5mm. So was put on oestradiol Evorel patches and to change the progynova tablet from oral to insert in the vagina in the morning and evening. Now have been called back for scan on Bank Holiday monday so see if the lining has increased otherwise they will cancel the treatment.  Consultant wants lining to be atleast 9mm as this is my 3rd FET with one fresh cycle back in January that resulted in BFN. I dont know how i feel at the moment about the whole thing. I was excited at the starting but i understand the need for the lining to be over 9mm. Just got fingers crossed that it does increase by Monday hopefully. I think after 3 BFN it best not to rush to have embryo put back in just for the sakes of it. I would rather work on my lining issues as we think this is why my prefect embryos dont implant. Its all a waiting game really until Monday.

Hope all your ladies are well and enjoying the good friday. The sun is out and just try to relax and have fun this weekend. Will do a personalised message shortly when the sun isnt blaring at my phone screen. Lol. 

Have a good long weekend ladies. Xx


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

My consultant told me that for an FET the lining only needs to be 7. No idea why it’s different for fresh and frozen but that is what he said to us. That’s why I went for a natural transfer as I’ve got to that on previous natural cycles. My medicated cycle I only went to 8 at approx day 12. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bina K (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi Mrsbluesky,
On my fresh cycle back in January, lining went up to 8.5mm and that resulted in BFN. Looking throught my notes from the previous clinic, my lining has been in the 8mm region. But we think thats the reason why my embryos fail to implant. My consultant said he likes to have 9mm and beyond for FET. So fingers crossed if it will increase to that. 

But this cycle we trying predisolone and inhixa. Praying this will be my miracle cure for my BFP. But at the moment the lining is being an pain. Lol. All in good time i suppose.


----------



## Eva82 (Apr 18, 2019)

Hello Ladies,

I am preparing myself for medicated FET. I am currently on Progynonava tablets -  8mg a day and still on Buserelin injections. In two days I am increasing my dose to 10mg a day and on Thursday I will have my scan to check the thickness of the lining. I have tried natural one but it didn’t work. What dose of Progynonova are you on? 10 mg seems quite high? How are you coping with the side effects? I have really bad mood swings and I am soooooooo tired. My DH is not really supportive so I am really happy I found this forum and can talk to someone who actually understand how difficult and stressful the cycle is.


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi All

Just been catching up on everyones info. It's so interesting how different the treatments are. The tailored approaches show how different we all are as well as our clinics. Fingers crossed for everyone waiting for lining thickness scans. I hope all goes well.
I believe on my previous transfers my lining has been 8.5 & 8.8. For this cycle it was 8.8 when checked last Monday, I then had my transfer on Thursday. Im now in the 2WW and have had a fair amount of nausea today which believe is down to the meds. Im on Progynova 2mg 3x per day. Lutigest pessaries every 8 hrs and Lubion injection once daily. Because of previous miscarriage and previous ectopic if it works this time I'll be staying on all of them for 12 weeks. Thats too far ahead to think though at the moment. 
I am keen to hear updates from everyone and send all of you positive vibes  

I hope you are all making the most of the weekend and the lovely weather


----------



## egimamom (Aug 27, 2016)

hi

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

Hello, forumers. Glad to find this thread. I'm having my FET in two days, in TWO LONG days... I can't stand waiting and it is very hard for me to gather my thoughts. I had an IVF cycle 5 years ago and it failed. Not so long time ago I had an ICSI+ED and got bfn and I have bad feelings this time(( 
I have been calm during the whole this cycle but now, I am really feeling very nervous. 
I wish all of you good luck in your journeys!
Baby dust!


----------



## Eva82 (Apr 18, 2019)

Hi Odashwood. Good luck with your FET. I have my scheduled for 2-nd of May. Try to stay positive. I know it is not easy and sooooo
stressful. I hope everything will work for you


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

Bina K said:


> Hi Mrsbluesky,
> On my fresh cycle back in January, lining went up to 8.5mm and that resulted in BFN. Looking throught my notes from the previous clinic, my lining has been in the 8mm region. But we think thats the reason why my embryos fail to implant. My consultant said he likes to have 9mm and beyond for FET. So fingers crossed if it will increase to that.
> 
> But this cycle we trying predisolone and inhixa. Praying this will be my miracle cure for my BFP. But at the moment the lining is being an pain. Lol. All in good time i suppose.


Have you tried acupuncture? This can help with your lining. I've had a few sessions but it's the cost that stops me doing more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePhysiosWife (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi everyone, hope you all had a good Easter break?

I'm a bit behind with personals but hoping you are all doing ok and staying POSITIVE! 

A quick update from me - had my scan on Friday and lining was nice and thick at 10.5mm, so our transfer has been confirmed for Thursday. Definitely not looking forward to the dreaded two week wait again!  

Much love to you all x


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

Physiowife - thats excellent news on the lining. Best wishes for Thursday. See you on the 2ww board


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

Eva82 said:


> Hi Odashwood. Good luck with your FET. I have my scheduled for 2-nd of May. Try to stay positive. I know it is not easy and sooooo
> stressful. I hope everything will work for you


Hi Eva! Thanks for your words! I'm feeling a little bit better now but still, sometimes I can be so freakishly annoying(( My coordinator is patient to me, I really appreciate that! I feel all the support from my clinic and you, guys! Thanks a lot for this! Best wishes to you!


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

Just ordered my drugs today and that was another £400 bill 
I hadn't realised they have put me on lubion again. I was expecting £200 bill. 
It's my last time so at least it's the final bill but now means I can't afford acupuncture or to eat for rest of the month lol 
Just gotta wait for AF to arrive now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eva82 (Apr 18, 2019)

Hi Girls,
I just wanted to ask you. If you are on medicated FET do you still have to take estradiol tablets after the transfer? What dose and for how long? I am at 10mg of Progynova at the moment, having scan on Thursday and than continue with that dose up to transfer and after. I don't know if this is a standard dose. Just seems a bit high. I do understand before the transfer but after? My clinic says it a standard protocol. I though that for every woman is different as we all different. I don't know what to think...


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

Eva82 said:


> Hi Girls,
> I just wanted to ask you. If you are on medicated FET do you still have to take estradiol tablets after the transfer? What dose and for how long? I am at 10mg of Progynova at the moment, having scan on Thursday and than continue with that dose up to transfer and after. I don't know if this is a standard dose. Just seems a bit high. I do understand before the transfer but after? My clinic says it a standard protocol. I though that for every woman is different as we all different. I don't know what to think...


Hi Eva

I think it's different for each clinic and patient to be honest. I didn't have them post 2ww at my last clinic/transfer, (I only made it another couple of weeks past this) but this time if I get a bfp at 2ww I have been told I will continue with the same dose until 12 weeks as extra support. My dose has been 6mg per day since AF arrived and I had transfer on the 18th, I am now 5dp2dt. Im not sure if this is standard protocol or not. I hope I have been of some use to help put your mind at rest.


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi @Eva I have always taken it through after a TWW if I get a BFP. Don't worry about 10mg being high, I start on 8mg, then move onto 10mg, then move to 12mg and I also add in hormonal patches too. I struggle to get my lining to 7mm (my clinics minimum transfer level), hence why I am usually on a much higher dose. 

Mrs Bluesky - sorry to hear your bill was much higher than expected. I too am on Lubion - is there any reason they put you on it compared to cyclogest?

Physio - Great news for your lining! I wish I could get to that thickness! Are you going to be transferring one or two?

Odashwood - It must be your transfer today? Good luck if so! We will all be here cheering you on and keeping our fingers crossed for your tww.

Blossom - how are you feeling? What day are you in your tww now? I hope you are nice and chilled and not experiencing nausea anymore?


Bina - Any update on your lining? Interesting to see the differen't clinics views on things, if we reach 7mm in my clinic they will transfer. Fingers crossed you got to your clinics magic number!

AFM, I'm on day 5 of progynova and patches, currently taking 10mg and then will increase on Friday to 12mg. My first scan is booked for Monday 29th, where I hope I will nearly be around 7mm, if not I will go back on Wednesday for another check. I just want to get to transfer already, I'm awful in the tww, I'm a serial POAS, I start testing around day 6 or 7 normally!


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi Mrs bura - Im now d6p2dt. Im not going anywhere near a test until test day as I think it will make me more anxious. I'm generally a really impatient person but have always managed to do the whole 2ww somehow. Maybe its because Im too scared of the outcome I just go into denial and leave it right to the end.    I vomited last night at 11pm and felt tons better afterwards. I am feeling very tired today but nausea has gone thankfully. 

I hope everyone is doing well and looking after themselves.


----------



## ThePhysiosWife (Feb 5, 2018)

Hello everyone 

On the phone so just a quick update - transfer went great this morning and we're PUPO with two day 5 blasts! 

It all went by in a bit of a blur because I was so desperate for the loo all the way through I had to really concentrate not to wee all over the doctor - especially when they pressed the ultrasound wand down!!! 

Love to all x


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi Physiowife - thats great news that everything went well. It is so hard concentrating on not wetting yourself, I totally understand. Last week I had to run so fast afterwards and only just made it to the loo. How are you feeling now you are in the 2ww? When will your test day be?


----------



## Eva82 (Apr 18, 2019)

Hello,
ThePhysiosWife I am so happy for you that everything went as planed. I had my scan today and will have my transfer next Thursday. I am quite stress cos I will transfer my two last embryos and cannot see me going through another IVF cycle. 
Odashwood - how was your transfer? 
Blossomberni-how are you feeling?
I hope you are all well.


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

Eva - Im feeling tired to be honest and glad to be halfway through the 2WW. This will prob be my last go. Have one still in the freezer but Im not sure if we have the funds of I have the mental stamina to do it again knowing how low my chances are due to my age. We didn't put 2 back in this time as I had an absolute nightmare last time due to one embryo miscarrying and one embryo going ectopic within a week of each other. The early pregnancy unit treated me like I'd lost the plot when I went back after the miscarriage and said there was still and issue. Personally I just couldn't deal with that again. It was a very confusing time. 
Glad your scan has gone well and you are all booked in for next Thursday. It will come round sooner than you realise.

I hope everyone on the thread is giving themselves some time to relax and take some deep breaths.


----------



## Bina K (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi ladies, sorry ive been absent from here. Had a few weddings to attend and have been busy with that and back and forth with clinic. 

Quick update. After the increase in meds and evorel patches. It had absolutely no affect on the lining which stilll was 7.5mm on monday. Spoke to the consultant who said as we had 6 embryos  in the freezer to go ahead with transfer even though the lining was minimal. I was gutted to be fair about the lining but still going ahead with the transfer.  Probably not put back a excellent grade embryo back yet. Ive started the utrogestan pessaries today and this cycle i will be on the lubion injections as well as steriods and inhixa. Hoping this is my miracle cure. Has anyone been on these drugs?

Quick question. I have to insert progynova tablet vaginally every morning and evening. Can i put the utrogestan pessaries in at the same time ? Oh should i wait alittle bit?  I did all the meds in at the same time today as i go and lie down straightaway incase they all fall out lol. Any insight into this ladies?


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

Mrs Bluesky - sorry to hear your bill was much higher than expected. I too am on Lubion - is there any reason they put you on it compared to cyclogest?

I’m on both but for no real reason. Last transfer I was just on cyclogest and transfer before that lubion. This time they are try both as well as steroids and Clexane 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eva82 (Apr 18, 2019)

Hello Ladies,
Tomorrow is my FET. I am so nervous. Finger crossed. 
Hope you are all well.


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

Hello all! How are you doing?

Blossomberni, I understand you, that it is very hard mentally and physically to go through all of this. I think that it will probably be my last cycle as well. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you, dear!

Eva82, I wish you the best today and will be praying for you! Warmest vibes.

I had my FET and everything went very good without any issues, My lining was 10 mm so I hope that it will work out this time. Feel good and full of strength!))
Looking forward to your updates and good news!

Hugs and best wishes
xx


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

AF has arrived and I’ve started to take my baby aspirin and prednisolone. I go for my day 8 scan on Thursday. Also start  Clexane on Thursday too. Although this is a non medicated transfer it certainly doesn’t feel like it lol this is my last transfer so got everything crossed for this one. I’m estimating transfer to be around May 18th-21st 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mumsey2be (Apr 24, 2019)

@MrsBlueSky wishing you luck - as you say, doesn't sound that unmedicated! Still lots of medicine to remember and a few injections. Hopefully it will all be worth it. x


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

Had my day 8 scan today. My lining is triple layered and is 7.9 which she said is ok but would prefer bigger than that. I have a large follicle at 17 already and another at 13 so she thinks one could be a cyst! Never had one before but she seemed to think it wasn’t an issue. If the largest one is a follicle then I should ovulate over the weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

mrsbluesky - fingers crossed for you. Keep us posted


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi, dear! How are you? How do you feel? Is there any news about your transfer? How did it go?


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

Got my LH surge today so have a scan to confirm ovulation tomorrow morning. Looking likely it’ll be Saturday 18th for my final transfer. Mixed emotions about this. It’s been a long journey, one which I am ready to be over but also I’m not sure I’m mentally ready to deal with the final outcome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi all, thought I would jump on as although my transfer won’t be until June/July I have started my Buserelin spray yesterday. I have the date of my tracking scan on June 3rd which is going to be hard as in January at 21 weeks my baby boy was born sleeping and his due date was June 1st. We have 7 embryos in the freezer and they are all a good grade, once I’ve had my tracking scan I will start patches and progesterone pessaries. Hope everyone is keeping good xx


----------



## Eva82 (Apr 18, 2019)

Hello Ladies,

How is everyone doing?
I did my test yesterday and I am pregnant. Two weeks wait is over. The line wasn't very strong but for sure was there. I need to repeat the test in 6 days before they book me for a scan. It is very exiting cos I have put two embryos so we will see soon. 
Thank you for all good wishes.

Sending lots of love.


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

lori84 said:


> Hi all, thought I would jump on as although my transfer won't be until June/July I have started my Buserelin spray yesterday. I have the date of my tracking scan on June 3rd which is going to be hard as in January at 21 weeks my baby boy was born sleeping and his due date was June 1st. We have 7 embryos in the freezer and they are all a good grade, once I've had my tracking scan I will start patches and progesterone pessaries. Hope everyone is keeping good xx


Good luck I hope this one stick for you  xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

Eva82 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> I did my test yesterday and I am pregnant. Two weeks wait is over. The line wasn't very strong but for sure was there. I need to repeat the test in 6 days before they book me for a scan. It is very exiting cos I have put two embryos so we will see soon.
> ...


Congratulations and maybe it could be twins xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

I have my transfer booked in for Saturday. We are hopefully putting two back providing they both thaw ok. It’s all or nothing for me now. I need all the positive vibes I can get as this is our last chance! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

Mrsbluesky, I wish you all the very very very best and the best of luck at your transfer! Will be keeping everything crossed for you and praying for the positive outcome! 
Sweetest hugs to you and baby dust!
xxx


----------



## Blossomberni (Mar 8, 2016)

mrs bluesky - all the best for Saturday


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

Mrsbluesky I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Eva82 (Apr 18, 2019)

Hi Ladies,
Thank you for your kind comments. 

Mrsbluesky I wish you all the best on Saturday. I had a very similar situation. I put two last embryos and was praying for a BFP. I would't be able to go through fresh cycle again. And it worked. I hope it will work for you too. Sending you lots of love and big hugs.


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

Transfer went well yesterday. Two embryos on board. Fingers crossed one sticks! Test date is Wednesday 29th! Usually I’m desperate to test but this time I’m to scared to test! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eva82 (Apr 18, 2019)

MrsBluesky I am so glad that everything went as planned. Wish you all the best


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

Mrsbluesky, all my prayers for you! Stay positive, relax and enjoy the waiting time. I know that it may be hard to be patient but try! Fresh food, fresh air, and fresh thoughts! Good luck) Hugs and vibes
xx


----------



## Eva82 (Apr 18, 2019)

Hello Girls,

I am really worried today morning I noticed some dark brown discharge on my underwear and later in the toilet. I wrote to my clinic and waiting for the response.  
If anything like that happened to any of you?
Scared.


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

Eva82 I had some bright red blood after transfer and was told that it could be implantation and I went on to have a bfp so hopefully that’s what it is x


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

Eva82 said:


> Hello Girls,
> 
> I am really worried today morning I noticed some dark brown discharge on my underwear and later in the toilet. I wrote to my clinic and waiting for the response.
> If anything like that happened to any of you?
> Scared.


Implantation can cause bleeding also if it's brown it's old blood rather than new. I have heard if you are on blood thinners that this can cause bleeding throughout pregnancy. Xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

How is everyone feeling? I’ve started getting hot sweats and bad headaches but apart from that all is good, first tracking scan is a week Monday so not long to go until I start on the patches


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

So I tested this morning 9dp5dt and I got a faint second line. I'm in total shock! This was our last chance. I'm to scared to get excited but this is the first time in ten years that I've seen a second line!! My official test date is on Wednesday! 
I've felt very different on this 2ww. I've felt good and haven't been emotional. My boobs don't hurt at all. I had a stitch type pain on my right hand side on Thursday/Friday and since Saturday I've felt a bit dizzy on and off. I just always put it down to the drugs! 
I'm still not sure I dare to dream though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

OMG! Don't really want to congratulate you before your OTD so just will be keeping my fingers crossed for you!

I had my scan last Thursday and I was able to see my tiny baby-miracle inside. I am still speechless and very worried. The doctor told me that there is a big chance to lose my baby and even suggested me to come to the hospital for a week or so. I don't like hospitals and always nervous there. It would be better at home for me, I hope. I'm just thinking it over. 

What would you advise?


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

odashwood said:


> OMG! Don't really want to congratulate you before your OTD so just will be keeping my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> I had my scan last Thursday and I was able to see my tiny baby-miracle inside. I am still speechless and very worried. The doctor told me that there is a big chance to lose my baby and even suggested me to come to the hospital for a week or so. I don't like hospitals and always nervous there. It would be better at home for me, I hope. I'm just thinking it over.
> 
> What would you advise?


Thank you I'm crossing everything!!!

Did they say why you might lose your baby? Doctors aren't always right and I would say be wherever you are more likely to get more rest. I will keep everything crossed for you x

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

The doctors want me to make a drip and see what the reaction will be and if my hcg will raise.


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

odashwood said:


> The doctors want me to make a drip and see what the reaction will be and if my hcg will raise.


How far gone are you? Fingers crossed for you.

I did my official test today and it's positive. Just waiting for clinic to call me back and see what happens next. Pretty sure they don't do bloods so think next milestone is 6/7week scan!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

WOW! I'm so excited for you dear! My congratulations to you! Will be praying for your future scan, hun. Good luck!


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Odashwood - what's going on? are you ok?

CONGRATS Mrsbluesky!! yay!!! x


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi ladies, unfortunately, the last hcg showed 20.3.  I can understand what is happening


----------



## Mrsbluesky (Aug 20, 2018)

odashwood said:


> Hi ladies, unfortunately, the last hcg showed 20.3. I can understand what is happening


I have everything crossed for you. Will they scan you or just do more bloods?

We don't get bloods at my clinic so I have to wait for scan on 14th June. 
I've been doing the odd test and the test line is getting darker so I guess that's a good sign.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odashwood (Mar 13, 2019)

There are no need tests anymore as the result showed that it is negative and was mc
But I'm keeping everything crossed for you dear!
Warmest hugs and vibes


----------

